# Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern



## Hannoi1896 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Ich möchte bei mir in einem relativ kleinen See (4ha) auf Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen fischen. Nun überlege ich, ob ich mit dem Method Feeder oder einem normalen Futterkorb an der Schlaufenmontage fischen sollte. Ich hab hier mal ne Liste mit Vorteilen aus meiner Sicht gemacht, um mir die Entscheidung leichter zu machen:

Method Feeder:
+ Köder liegt mitten im Futter
+ Beim auswerfen kann sich nichts vertüdeln
+ Meiner Meinung nach selektiver, da man mit Boilies/Partikeln am Haar fischen kann
+ Genaue Bisserkennung nicht notwendig, da Selbsthakmontage
+ Gemütlicher, da man nicht die ganze Zeit auf die Spitze starren muss

Normaler Futterkorb:
+ Man kann den Korb öfter auswerfen und somit sehr genau anfüttern
+ Man kann den Korb variabler befüllen (Lebendköder, Sandwichfüllung, etc.)
+ Genauere Bisserkennung
+ Spannender
- Man lockt viele Kleine Fische an den Futterplatz


Habt ihr noch weitere Punkte für die jeweilige Montage?


----------



## DerStipper (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Hi Hannoi,

also du kannst auch mit Futterkorb mit Boilies, Pellets und Partikeln fischen. Ist mittlerweile im Fluss auf große Barben und Brassen recht beliebt, allerdings fange ich mit der guten alten Made meiner Meinung nach, immernoch mehr Gewicht. Du kannst auch mit der Montage mit einem 15cm kurzen Vorfach fischen.

Kleingehackte Boillies und Pellets kannst du auch in den normalen Korb füllen.

Am Ende liegt es an dir was du lieber fischst und mit was du besser zurecht kommst.

Also warum testest du nicht einfach mal beides?


Grüß
Chris


----------



## DerJonsen (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Ich werde diese Saison mal die Method  ausprobieren aber nur an einem meiner Spots, welcher ein ziemliches Krautloch ist....

da komme ich mit dem Körbchen nicht zurecht, bzw. ich weiß nie wie das drin liegt und ich will v.a. mal selektiver die größeren beangeln (v.a. Karpfen)


----------



## Hannoi1896 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Hi Hannoi,
> 
> also du kannst auch mit Futterkorb mit Boilies, Pellets und Partikeln fischen. Ist mittlerweile im Fluss auf große Barben und Brassen recht beliebt, allerdings fange ich mit der guten alten Made meiner Meinung nach, immernoch mehr Gewicht. Du kannst auch mit der Montage mit einem 15cm kurzen Vorfach fischen.



Dass die normale Feeder-Montage im Fluss besser ist, ist klar. Es geht aber eben ums Stillgewässer. 

Verheddert sich der Futterkorb nicht mit dem Vorfach, wenn dieses nur 15cm lang ist?!


----------



## stroffel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

HI,
Den Method-feeder nehme ich zum Karpfenangeln. Man kan ihr weiter werfen und wenn man ihn mit einer Mischung aus (pulverförmigem)Futter und Partikel/Boilies füllt kann man selektiv auf grüßere Fische angeln hat aber auch eine direkte lockwirkung durch eine Futterwolke, was ganz gut ist wenn man nicht anfüttern konnte.
Kleinfische lockst Du auch mit dem Method-Feeder an nur beißen die halt nicht wenn Du mit Boilies angelst.
Auf kurze Distanz und wenn auch mal was kleineres beissen darf finde ich das klassische Feedern praktischer.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu Schlaufenmontage:

Wird die wie hier in dem Video gebunden? Weil viele meinen ja noch, man müsse die Schnur irgendwie drallen oder so. In diesem Video ist die Montage ja sehr einfach. (die am Ende)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ovfc9QTA_g


----------



## DerStipper (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



stroffel schrieb:


> HI,
> Den Method-feeder nehme ich zum Karpfenangeln. Man kan ihr weiter werfen und wenn man ihn mit einer Mischung aus (pulverförmigem)Futter und Partikel/Boilies füllt kann man selektiv auf grüßere Fische angeln hat aber auch eine direkte lockwirkung durch eine Futterwolke, was ganz gut ist wenn man nicht anfüttern konnte.
> Kleinfische lockst Du auch mit dem Method-Feeder an nur beißen die halt nicht wenn Du mit Boilies angelst.
> Auf kurze Distanz und wenn auch mal was kleineres beissen darf finde ich das klassische Feedern praktischer.



Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder? Also mit der "klassischen" Feedermontage, also Schlaufe, kann mit etwas Übung locker auf 100m fischen. Mit der richtigen Rute geht auch noch ein bisschen mehr.
Vorallem gibt es die Methodfeeder ja längst nicht in so vielen Gewichtsklassen wie bei den Cagefeeder.


----------



## NickAdams (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Method oder Feeder - hängt m.E. ganz vom Zielfisch ab. Für den Karpfenansitz ziehe ich die Method vor.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Allex (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Method oder Feeder - hängt m.E. ganz vom Zielfisch ab. Für den Karpfenansitz ziehe ich die Method vor.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick


 
Sehe ich genauso.
Habe zwar bisher noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem Method Feedern, möchte mich aber dieses Jahr etwas intensiver drann wagen.

Beim Method Feedern muss, soweit ich weiss das Vorfach sogar recht kurz ausfallen da sich der Haken sonst nicht mehr direkt im Futterhaufen befindet.

Sollte man beim Method Feedern das Vorfach lieber lose unter dem Korb baumeln lassen oder lieber in den Futterhaufen einbinden damit die Fische sich langsam zum Hakenköder hinfressen?

Womit habt ihr mehr Erfolg gehabt, in stehenden Gewässern?

Grüße Alex


----------



## m-spec (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Hier ist ein sehr schöner Bericht über das Method Feedern.

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2010/Minibolies.php

Habe mich damit in 2010 auch ein bißchen mehr auseinandergesetzt und wenn man ein passendes Gewässer gefunden hat macht es schon laune.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



Allex schrieb:


> Sollte man beim Method Feedern das Vorfach lieber lose unter dem Korb baumeln lassen oder lieber in den Futterhaufen einbinden damit die Fische sich langsam zum Hakenköder hinfressen?
> 
> Womit habt ihr mehr Erfolg gehabt, in stehenden Gewässern?
> 
> Grüße Alex



Ich nehme immer ein etwa 15cm langes Vorfach. Zuerst knete ich dann etwas Futter an das Method-Feeder Blei. Dann lege ich das Vorfach in einer Schlaufe in das Futter, sodass noch ca. 5cm am Ende rausgucken. Und jetzt kommt das restliche Futter. Den Köder ins Futter einkneten finde ich nicht gut...


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Der MF ist vor allem dort ideal, wo man Begrenzungen der Futtermenge hat, oder reichlich Kleinfisch verhältnismäßig zuverläßig ausgrenzen möchte.


----------



## Dunraven (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Normaler Futterkorb:
> + Man kann den Korb öfter auswerfen und somit sehr genau anfüttern
> + Genauere Bisserkennung
> + Spannender



Also auch Method kann man regelmäßig auswerfen und im selben Rhythmus wie einen normalen Futterkorb fischen.

Was meinst Du mit genaue Bisserkennung? Das Du siehst wenn kleine Fische mit dem Köder spielen und Du damit Fehlanschläge beim großen Köder erreichst? Sensiblere Bisserkennung wäre da eher passender.

Spannender, warum?


----------



## Bolofreak (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Auf die genannten Zielfische macht meiner Meinung nach nur ein Methodfeeder Sinn. Wenn nämlich zu viele kleine Fische am Platz sind und immer mal wieder am Haken hängen, dann werden die großen misstrauisch. Allerdings kann es passieren, dass man beim Methodfeeder auf große Fische keinen Biß bekommt, was beim normalen Feedern eher nicht passiert, weil sich immer auch kleine Fische für Futter und Köder interessieren.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Also auch Method kann man regelmäßig auswerfen und im selben Rhythmus wie einen normalen Futterkorb fischen.
> 
> Beim Method Feeder fischen wie ich es kenne, benutzt man recht klebriges Futter, welches ca. 1 Stunde am Blei kleben bleibt. Es ist also nicht möglich...
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## Allex (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



m-spec schrieb:


> Hier ist ein sehr schöner Bericht über das Method Feedern.
> 
> http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2010/Minibolies.php
> 
> Habe mich damit in 2010 auch ein bißchen mehr auseinandergesetzt und wenn man ein passendes Gewässer gefunden hat macht es schon laune.


 
Hi,

habe mir den Bericht durchgelesen und finde ihn sehr informativ.
Ich wüsste allerdings gerne was es mit diesem Fischmehlfutter auf sich hat?
Hat es anders als klassisches Futter kein Paniermehl oder Maismehl sondern Fischmehl als Basis?
Inwiefern wird das Futter dadurch verbessert, bzw. für das Method-Feedern attraktiver gemacht?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Namenloser (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Tag alle miteinander,

ich würde mal gerne wissen ob man Method-Feedern auch an kanälen mit Schiffsverkehr verwenden kann ?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



Allex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir den Bericht durchgelesen und finde ihn sehr informativ.
> Ich wüsste allerdings gerne was es mit diesem Fischmehlfutter auf sich hat?
> ...



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das Futter, wie sie in dem Bericht gefischt wird, nicht so gut finde. Es bildet eine sehr große Wolke und lockt somit sehr viel Kleinkram an den Futterplatz. Zudem sollte das Futter meiner Meinung nach mindestens 20 Minuten am Blei kleben bleiben.

Da Fischmehl relativ schlecht bindet, muss auch ein bindendes Mehl wie Paniermehl mit im Futter sein.

Pelletmehl, welches zu einem Großteil aus Fischmehl besteht, bindet hingegen recht gut. Es kann auch sein, dass in dem Bericht Halibutpelletmehl mit Fischmehl gemeint war. Ich kann zumindest das Pelletmehl empfehlen.


----------



## m-spec (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Du mußt hier zwischen zwei Methoden unterscheiden von "The Method":

Die Variante die Du anstrebst bzw. beschreibst ist die der Karpfenangler.

Die herangehensweise in dem Bericht ist die der "Stipper".


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



m-spec schrieb:


> Du mußt hier zwischen zwei Methoden unterscheiden von "The Method":
> 
> Die Variante die Du anstrebst bzw. beschreibst ist die der Karpfenangler.
> 
> Die herangehensweise in dem Bericht ist die der "Stipper".



Gut, das kann sein.

Man muss sich dann aber entscheiden, ob man eher Masse oder Klasse haben will.


----------



## Dunraven (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Hä?
Also ich will Masse und Klasse.
Die normale Feederrute holt die Masse und die Method daneben die Klasse, und wenn mein Futter 20 Minuten kleben würde, dann würde ich ausflippen. :-D Ich will immerhin klasse Brassen in Masse mit der bekommen während die normale für das Hauptgewicht zuständig ist. Für die richtig guten setzt man dann ja eh auf große Boilies und Karpfenzeug. Method ist ja eher für die Größen im Stipp-/Matchbereich.

Klar ist das aus England auch teils etwas klebriger wenn es für den Fluß gedacht ist. Das es da auch geht sollte die Kanalfrage ebenfalls beantworten. 

Was das Fischmehl angeht, das liegt auch daran das es zum einen eine hohe Nährstoffmenge hat und das es zum anderen wohl auch (je nach Alter des Gewässers oder ob es besetzt wird) auf das Futter von Karpfen aus Zuchtbetrieben anspielt. Von dort sind solche Fische das ja auch gewohnt, genau wie eben die Forellen im Puff.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Ich habe nochmal ne Frage:

Kann man mit einer Schlaufenmontage auch mit Pellets am Haar Fischen?
Eigentlich müsste das ja gehen, da der Fisch ja nach kurzem "Anlauf" auch gegen das Gewicht des Futterkorbs schwimmt?!


----------



## Hannoi1896 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal ne Frage:
> 
> Kann man mit einer Schlaufenmontage auch mit Pellets am Haar Fischen?
> Eigentlich müsste das ja gehen, da der Fisch ja nach kurzem "Anlauf" auch gegen das Gewicht des Futterkorbs schwimmt?!



keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Dunraven (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Richtig.
Es bringt nichts denn die Schlaufe ist ja gerade ca. 30cm lang damit sich kein Fisch selber hakt. Die soll je verhindern das der Korb überhaupt bemerkt wird und damit steht sie klar im Widerspruch zu dem was Du willst. Normal als Köder geht es aber, dann schlägst Du eben dann an wenn die Spitze zuckt.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Method Feeder vs. normales Feedern*

Hallo,
ganz aktuell zu diesem Thema sind jetzt auch Minibolies, bzw. Softpellets aus dem Hause Browning im Fachhandel erhältlich.

Mehr dazu auch auf unserer HP...


----------

